# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  PAL fitting question

## KiaABOC

Question All!!
I have a patient who is on the computer a lot and she wears nothing but Varilux products. In her previous pair, she was wearing the Definity. She was happy with the lens but wanted a wider corridor for intermediate. Instead of fitting her with the same lens design, I fit her new pair using the Physio. She is having problems finding the correct focal position even though her computer sits about 22 inches way. Any suggestions???

----------


## cianblue

My computer users tend to like a shorter , wider corridor. I use mainly Shamir products and have switched several Varilux wearers to them w/ out incident. Hyperope RX wearers tend to  like a longer corridor such as the Element or the Autograph.  Myopes tend to like the element short. If they use a computer specific lens the Autograph Office lenses seem to work well also. Hope this helps.

----------


## FL-Opt

> Question All!!
> I have a patient who is on the computer a lot and she wears nothing but Varilux products. In her previous pair, she was wearing the Definity. She was happy with the lens but wanted a wider corridor for intermediate. Instead of fitting her with the same lens design, I fit her new pair using the Physio. She is having problems finding the correct focal position even though her computer sits about 22 inches way. Any suggestions???


The REAL solution is for her to buy a 2nd pair when she is using the computer for extended periods of time, it could be a computer lens, SV, FT, or whatever. No PAL will give her exactly what she wants. There are some really good PAL designs out there for computer users, but the best solution would be a 2nd pair specifically for that task.

----------


## cecstephen

I would go with 2nd pair. Pal for specific computer use (essilor's compulens. Or other similar product) now if the patient is dead set against 2nd pair.  Can you not use what she had before. ?? I've been hearing a lot of buzz about the seiko products as well. Might want to investigate further ..

----------


## NCspecs

The reason you are having trouble with the Physio is because it is a traditional hourglass shaped design- there is barely any intermediate to speak of. The Definity would have been a smarter choice because there is a larger reading and intermediate area in that design.  Not knowing the Rx makes it difficult to help any further. I would do your research on corridor design differences if you are able to order more than just Essilor. There is a whole world of alternatives out there. 

At at the end of the day FL-Opt and cecstephen have hit the nail on the head. No one can  expect a progressive to be anything more than a multitasking lens.

----------


## becc971

NC is right ... usually the definity is my go to for people who can't do a second pair ... the physio is a great lens but the intermediate isn't going to be as wide

----------


## standarduck

Seems that that the issue here is:

'wanted a wider corridor for intermediate'

and

'new pair using the Physio'

This will have done the exact opposite of solving the problem the patient presented with.

----------


## sharpstick777

Nailed it... great job.




> The reason you are having trouble with the Physio is because it is a traditional hourglass shaped design- there is barely any intermediate to speak of. The Definity would have been a smarter choice because there is a larger reading and intermediate area in that design.  Not knowing the Rx makes it difficult to help any further. I would do your research on corridor design differences if you are able to order more than just Essilor. There is a whole world of alternatives out there. 
> 
> At at the end of the day FL-Opt and cecstephen have hit the nail on the head. No one can  expect a progressive to be anything more than a multitasking lens.

----------


## Happylady

I made the same mistake years ago. When I switched the man to the Definity he was happy. There is a new Definity that is supposed to have a wider intermediate area. 

I agree about a dedicated computer pair can be helpful but there are times they don't work well-as when the person also needs great distance. Also discuss how high the computer screen is located. With a desktop computer the screen should be slightly below eye level. Is he has to raise his head to see the screen, it's too high. 

Even with a +2.5 add, my progressives work well on a computer if the screen is not too high.

----------


## CCGREEN

Wish I could add more information to this thread but everything has been covered. Just choose which direction you want to run with it.

----------


## sharpstick777

> The reason you are having trouble with the Physio is because it is a traditional hourglass shaped design- there is barely any intermediate to speak of. No one can  expect a progressive to be anything more than a multitasking lens.


The secondary issue that the Physio is a more distance emphasized hourglass design, as the Add power increases the corridor narrows (this happens to a lot of lenses), you just have to be aware of it.

----------

